# CPC 12yr experience in medical field looking for remote full time/part time



## sas134 (Oct 2, 2017)

SKILLS



•Outpatient and Inpatient Coding


•ICD-10-CM, ICD-10-PCS


•CPT/HCPCS Level II


•Health Information Management


•CMS 1500 and UB-04 Claim Forms


•Healthcare Reimbursement


•Medical Terminology & Anatomy


•Pharmacology & Pathophysiology



•3M Encoder / 3M Reference Software


•Knowledge of HIPAA and Patient Confidentiality


•Patient Check-in/out,  Patient Scheduling/Triage


•Detailed Knowledge of Coding Guidelines


•APC and MS-DRG Assignments


•Posting Charges/Payments


•Filing Medical Records / Medical Transcription


•Clinical Data Analysis and Abstraction



CERTIFICATION

American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)                                                                 08/2017

Member ID: 01551759.

American Medical Technologists (RMA)                                                          01/2010

Member ID: 259404                                                        

Certified Nursing Assistant (CNA)                                                              10/2004

Member ID 280204


EDUCATION 

-Professional Medical Coding and Billing - Career Step                                                                                                 2016-2017

•Coded over 250 outpatient reports and inpatient records. 


•Types of reports coded include: Consultations, Emergency Room reports, History and Physical reports, Laboratory reports, Operative reports, Physician Orders, Procedure Notes, Progress Notes, Radiology reports, and Pathology reports. 


•Coded reports in the following specialties: E/M , Anesthesia, Pathology, Psychiatric , General Surgery, Radiology, Gastroenterology, Dermatology, Urology, ENT, Infectious Diseases, Respiratory, Cardiology, Internal Medicine, Neurology, Neurosurgery, Plastic Surgery, Oncology, Orthopedics, OB/GYN, Trauma, etc. 


•Detailed ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS coursework (635+ hours) and hands-on ICD-10 coding/code set training. 


•Familiarity with the AHA ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS Coding Handbook


•Extensive training in the biomedical sciences—medical terminology, advanced anatomy, advanced pathophysiology, physiology, and pharmacology.  


•Training in HIPAA and HIM reimbursement processes (billing statements, CMS-1500 and UB-04 (5010) claim forms, MS-DRGs, etc.) 


      -Associates in Medical Assisting- Globe University                                       2008-2009

      -Chippewa Valley Technical College- General Education Diploma (GED)                                        2007                                      

EXPERIENCE

Duke Neurology of Raleigh Raleigh, NC                                 6/2015-present    

Certified Medical Assistant 

•Collaborate with physicians on choosing the correct ICD-10 and CPT codes on orders


•Assign CPT codes for imaging orders


•Confirm ICD-10 codes on referrals are accurate


•Obtain vital signs, patient history and chief complaint


•Make appointments over the computer/ phone


•Document doctor’s orders


•Monitor medication refrigerator temperature levels


•Clean and stock exam rooms 


•Prepare patients for procedures 


•Draw up medications 


•Submit referrals 


•Experience with EPIC software





Sacred Heart Hospital Eau Claire, WI                                                               2013-2015

Health Unit Coordinator 

•Experience with the Meditech software


•Performed patient care under the direction of a registered nurse 


•Facilitated patient and clerical activities on the unit including: Order entry, documentation, communication of information necessary for patient care, system management, chart assembly and customer service/public relations 


•Ensured accurate data collection and data entry to facilitate customer satisfaction and timely and accurate reimbursement for services



At Home Care Thorp, WI                                          2/2012-3/2014    

Certified Nursing Assistant

•Assisted clients with activities of daily living including range of motion exercises


•General housekeeping, meal preparation and bathing



Oakbrook Health and Rehabilitation Thorp, WI                              2/2005-2/2012

Certified Nursing Assistant

•Assisted residents with activities of daily living


•Performed catheter care, tube feeding care, perineal care and bathing assistance


•Assisted with range of motion exercises and ambulatory care


----------

